# Just Picked Up a 2010 SuperSix 1



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got back from my bike shop and picked up my 2010 SuperSix 1 with Dura Ace. I had been looking at one for a couple of weeks and decided to buy it and just got home with it. Seems like an incredible bike though I have only been on it for a couple of miles. I am coming off of a Synapse, which was a great bike, so hopefully I won't regret the purchase of the SuperSix. I'll try and post some pictures later. I also looked at the 2010 Caad 9's ,very nice looking bike and I saw a couple of them in the BBQ.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I hate you!


Actually I don't, I'm just jalous...  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Our rep came through with his sample 2010 SuperSix 1. Size 58, stock, with CrMo Speedplay pedals and two Cannondale alloy bottle cages, 15.08 lbs on our digital scale. Boosh!


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's the bike, 2010 SuperSix 1, 58 cm. I was planning on putting my Selle SMP Lite 209 saddle on it from my other bike but decided to give this one a try. It is amazingly light, haven't had time to ride it much today but plan on getting up in the morning and taking it out for a decent ride. They had just gotten in some new carbon bottle cages yesterday and they match the bike perfectly, almost look as though they were made for the bike. Also, as you can see in one of the shots the carbon finish is kind of odd to me, only notice it in the black but all of the bikes looked the same.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice! :thumbsup:

The finish in the black is because they don't put some cosmetic filler to save weight. Pretty much all carbon bikes that don't have additional cosmetic carbon weave layers would look like this but often they add some filler to make it look smoother. Nothing wrong with it and it saves a few grams...


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

that sure is a big saddle bag...I'm just sayin'...


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I noticed the other two identical bikes out looked the same and the picture with the flash accentuates the look of the carbon. 

You know I looked at the pictures and thought the same thing about the saddle bag. It is packed too much but I'm thinking I might need a smaller one but with my big butt on the bike extra weight kinda becomes an after thought.


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

*.*

Congrats on the new ride, that thing is awesome looking. Keep us posted on the ride compared to the Synapse, I currently have a carbon 3 and was thinking about upgrading.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice ride - I personally think that bike companies need to make their logos larger - I couldn't initially tell that this was a Cannondale!


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice ride. Can you comment on good the front shifting is? I see you've got DA7900 with what appear to be FSA chain rings...I'm thinking of using this combo on my bike too.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I went out for my first ride on the new bike this morning, around 25-30 miles total. My Cateye V3 for some reason is messed up so the only thing that worked correctly was the heart rate function. Cadence was about 4x too much and speed about 1/4 of correct speed. I am going to replace the battery, can't figure out anything else as I double checked that the correct tire size was input.

I am by no means an expert, just a recreation rider, but I really like the bike and was very impressed by how it handled. I was a little concerned about the ride comfort coming from an 08 Synapse 3SL but the SuperSix was surprisingly smooth. On normal road conditions and some spots with minor vibrations there was very little, if any difference. There was one spot where I rode over that has what looked like bulldozer track in the pavement and it was maybe a little rougher ride compared to the Synapse but overall I couldn't tell much difference at all, very smooth. 

The SuperSix is more responsive but handled very, very well and not twitchy at all in my opinion. I do have the Dura Ace with FSA chain rings and it shifted very well, smooth. I left the stock saddle on after having a Selle SMP Lite 209 on the Synapse and have to get used to the Fizik, hopefully I will like it or I will switch back to the SMP. It is definitely more stiff than the Synapse but as I said above gives a surprisingly great ride. I know I am biased but man it is a beautiful bike and after the first ride I am impressed, just need to get out and and lose some weight myself now.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

natethomas2000 said:


> Nice ride - I personally think that bike companies need to make their logos larger - I couldn't initially tell that this was a Cannondale!


This Song will explain everything. As the tubes get bigger the graphics need to stay in proportion or it just looks weird. The Trek designers have it so easy...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

C130- what's the bottle cage brand?


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

s2ktaxi said:


> C130- what's the bottle cage brand?



RavX, it's the Gamma x model, here is the link. www.ravx.com/2009_product_pages/cages/gamma_x.html


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

C130 said:


> RavX, it's the Gamma x model, here is the link. www.ravx.com/2009_product_pages/cages/gamma_x.html


Thx. how well do they hold since they don't have a rubber grip.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

They seem to hold very well, I had the same brand on the Synapse, not sure if it was the same model or not but I haven't had any issues at all. The bottles fit in pretty snug and I'm using the Camelbak Podium bottles.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

C130. Very nice bike. What does it weigh? I am curious whether the SS for 2010 are in fact lighter than the 2009s.


----------

